# كورس Revit MEP 2013 مترجم



## noureldiien (26 يوليو 2013)

*كورس Revit MEP 2013 مترجم 

*








​



المده : 9.75 ساعه​​​عدد الفيديوهات : 173​​​المعلم : Simon Whitbread​​​المترجم : المهندس احمد كمال​​​شركة : infiniteskills​​​رابط الكورس علي موقع الشركه :​​
​link​​
​رابط الكورس للتحميل ( مترجم ) :​​
Download​​​الفولدر الرئيسي فيه 3 فولدرات​​1 فيديوهات الكورس​​​2 البرنامج لمن يريد تحميله​​​3 الملفات المرفقه مع الكورس​​









​*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم*
*



*​


----------



## HAMAKEY (26 يوليو 2013)

انا نزلت الكورس الأصلى . بس نسمع الترجمه العربيه


----------



## mohamed mech (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثير​


----------



## hissen88 (28 يوليو 2013)

*اشكرك جزيل الشكر بس ممكن توضيح الفائدة من القسم الثالث من الملفات (working files) *


----------



## jassim78 (28 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## noureldiien (31 يوليو 2013)

الشكر لله


----------



## tebo22 (2 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجارى التحمييل


----------



## hassan elkholy (12 سبتمبر 2014)

noureldiien قال:


> *كورس Revit MEP 2013 مترجم
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*الله ينور بس لو ينفع تحملنا الملفات المرفقه مع الكورس فى لينك لوحده يبقى تمام جدا ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما​*


----------

